# Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

hello guy's/girls 

i just got back from the VW car show in the polo and decided to washed the audi and thought i would post some pic's of it




































_Modified by wolf rocco at 8:54 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (wolf rocco)*

I love that color!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (PerL)*

Yep, gotta love the color!







Here is your big brother.








I need some summer rims bad!


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (Snowhere)*

Wow i like my big brother.
i have a new bumber ready to get installed it turns out they dont hold up well when you hit a ice block in -45 deg weather.
what colour is your interior 
heres a winter shot of mine


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (wolf rocco)*

Love the color, and I dig that interior!








Is your wood panels in a matte finish? Never seen that before.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (PerL)*

Mines more of a off cream, like they mixed some grey into it. The picture does not quite capture the color.








Gotta love the quattro for the winter driving experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (Snowhere)*

Yours has a nice interior as well, snowhere. My car is black/black

_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Gotta love the quattro for the winter driving experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Absolutely! You cant beat awd when you've first experienced it.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Just got back from the VW car show snapped some pics (PerL)*

yea your right i never noticed my wood is a flat finish im going to clean and vacum it tonight its in really bad need of a good cleaning.
also i forgot to say thanks to my friend Dallas for giving me the rims for 150.00 and for Tire rack for some cheap rubber








the car runs great for having almost 200,000 km the paint needs a good buff the other owner cleaned it with a scrub brush a few times.


----------

